# Can you freeze baba ganoush??



## ParkersMama (Jan 29, 2003)

I want to make this, but I know it will make a lot, and I can't see my DH and I finishing it up in a week unless we eat it every day. Can it be frozen? Or is it just worth it to throw out the extra?


----------



## Asquaredmom (Mar 9, 2002)

Make less than a whole recipe, buy a small eggplant, or...

Why not conduct an experiment?

Freeze a small amount for a few days and you'll find out pretty quickly...then you can let the rest of us know the results!!!

I had a co-worker try this w/Crisco. She was willing to take a chance on it (she said it froze just fine). She also freezes chocolate candy.

My gut feeling is that it will not work, but if you'd end up throwing it out anyway...nothing ventured, nothing gained!


----------

